# Turn in 921 for $200?



## Grauchy (Oct 28, 2004)

I was thinking about how much my 921 might be worth in real dollars once DISH obsoletes it.

The hard drive alone (250GB) should be worth at least $100. I'm not to keen on having to turn in my 921 for what amounts to a net profit of only $100 ($200 rebate - $100 hard drive)

Do we have an answer yet on whether or not we must turn in our old receivers? If so, I'll just take the 921 for spare parts.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know about 921s, if they were ever available for lease... but if it is leased you would have to turn it in anyway. If you own it, so far folks have been posting that owned receivers do not have to be returned for the rebate.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

From my understanding, the rebate has not kicked in yet. It will not kick in until after April 1st. So people that are not having to turn in their boxes are not getting a rebate back.


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

The CSR I spoke with yesterday could not confirm there would be a rebate of $200 in April. Since I own my 921, and the price of the 622 was $49 I still think I'm ahead by keeping my 921.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

JerryLA said:


> The CSR I spoke with yesterday could not confirm there would be a rebate of $200 in April. Since I own my 921, and the price of the 622 was $49 I still think I'm ahead by keeping my 921.


Did you mean that the upgrade price from 921 to 622 is $99? It's not $49, that's only for an 811 to 211 uprade. Personally I can't really see what good the 921 is going to do me - no way I'm putting it in the bedroom as an SDS only DVR - it's way too loud.


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

I read that the upgrade price was $299 with a rebate that was to be available around April 1st, for $200. When I called last night and ordered a 621 they told me it was $49. I confirmed with another CRS that I had indeed ordered a 621. They said I would receive in 7-10 days.... we'll see.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The 211 is $49 lease upgrade. Not the *622* - it is $299. No such beast as the 621.


----------

